# sermonaudio.com



## Preach (Jun 1, 2006)

Is this website still valid? I couldn't get any connection. Thanks


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 1, 2006)

server must be down, i usually check it once a day.


----------



## Civbert (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Is this website still valid? I couldn't get any connection. Thanks



"Service Unavailable"

Looks like the site went down.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 1, 2006)

works for me right now.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 1, 2006)

Its back up, also working for me now.


----------



## Preach (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------

